# Raspberries for Health!



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Always searching for a way to get my senior up and off the couch...

Just discovered that blowing a raspberry on my old girl's stomach got up her running!! YAYAY!


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

And here I thought I was going to learn about the newly discovered health benefits of raspberry tea!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:spittingcoffee: You mean mama!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ewww ?


----------

